# USB/AUX



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!

I have a Gen I, so all I can do is guess, but it seems as if the plug(s) might be loose. Have you been in the dash at all? Do you run on rough-ish roads? I do know there are other threads on this issue in the forum, so I would suggest searching the Gen II sections.

Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## WillL84 (Aug 5, 2019)

Sounds like your MyLink unit died. It's been a fairly common thing at least with the 8" units on the Gen 2's. Do you know if yours is the 7" or the 8"?


----------



## SONICJIM (Aug 23, 2016)

I would disconnect the battery for about 15 minutes and then re-connect and see what happens.


----------

